# I love after xmas sales



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Today I scooped up two bib shorts. Got 50% off of some Giordanas and 30% off of a pair of Castellis. 

Anyone else score some good deals?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Only a pair of biking shoes that were 50% off. Did want to pick up a new pair of shorts that were also 50% off, but hubby was giving me the evil eye. Must remember not bring him next year.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lol, I didn't bring my husband. lol


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Now that's smart thinking.

Now I want a new bike to go with my shoes. That is reasonable, isn't it? I'm sure I read somewhere in the biking "rules" that new shoes must go with a new bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

love4himies said:


> Now that's smart thinking.
> 
> Now I want a new bike to go with my shoes. That is reasonable, isn't it? I'm sure I read somewhere in the biking "rules" that new shoes must go with a new bike.


Of course!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I got my bike to match my shoes. 

I didn't bring my saddle with me so they couldn't put it on when they did the fit, but I had them change the tape to black as it was originally which and my saddle, which I'm putting on this bike, is black.

View attachment 273617


View attachment 273616


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

love4himies said:


> Well, I got my bike to match my shoes.
> 
> I didn't bring my saddle with me so they couldn't put it on when they did the fit, but I had them change the tape to black as it was originally which and my saddle, which I'm putting on this bike, is black.
> 
> ...


Nice! I've heard the the BMC's give a super comfortable ride.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. I couldn't believe the difference in this bike and my aluminum. I don't think I felt one road bump when I tested it and I live in Canada, the land of pot holes. The highway that I usually bike on is really bumpy like a washboard, so I'm really excited to try this one.


----------



## alexemil5 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like this deal.. 50% is enough. I want to see the pic, show me here.


----------



## joeyrentrunwrite (Jan 17, 2013)

I just scored an awesome deal on some Assos shorts at SBR Multisport in NYC, they're still running some of their holiday season sales/trying to get rid of stuff. Top of the line at 30% off! My butt is going to be so happy


----------

